# Gryphon/Bird Discord - Free Seed inside



## KaliTech (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello so after seeing a lack of Gryphon/Bird discords out there I decided to make one. Has a custom bot that is based off an open source bot, but is being re written for custom Bird commands.

Link to Server
(should never expire and will update if needed)

Server contains both Pony Gryphons/Birds and Furry Gryphons/Birds but we are all birds all the same. All birds are allowed, if it is based off a bird it is welcome here. Hope to see more feather friends there. Please only Bird people, this is not just a general furry server is focused around Birds.

Be sure to read the rules to figure out how to get Post Access.


----------

